# Shisha Pipe & Gifts



## Irvine (Aug 4, 2013)

Hello,

My daughter is leaving Cairo, lane:and moving back to the UK. She wants to take back some Shisha Pipes. Can you advise the prices and where to find them. Is she allowed to take coals and flavoured tobacco back with her.

Any ideas for other gifts and where to find them?

TIA


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

I like the alabaster candle holders, the ones that have a base and a cover so the candle light shines through with a warm yellow glow. All my friends and family in UK have them now They are perfect for using in the garden as they wind will not blow them out. I pay 40le for one around 6" tall. Be aware that the light only shines through the yellow so if there is a lot of white in it the light will not be so good.
Papyrus paintings go down well as gifts too and are easier to carry. 
Shisha pipes come in all sizes and prices, but as a guide a friend's Egyptian husband paid 25le each for some small shishas a couple of years ago, glass bottle was maybe 9" or 10" so you should be able to get something fairly cheaply. The more expensive ones are nicer though. Tobacco should be counted as part of your tobacco allowance, but I would just hide it in your case, it is permitted though so no problem with that.


----------



## Irvine (Aug 4, 2013)

Helen,

Thank you for the great ideas.

We have purchased the shisha pipe/hookahs ( thank goodness). The candle holders and Papyrus painting sound great for me to take back.

Can you tell me where to buy them as that would be a splendid choice for me.

TIA :clap2:


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

I don't know where to buy them in Cairo, only in Hurghada. I go to Nile Pharoahs in Arosa Sq. Fixed prices and sensible prices. Any tourist shop should have the alabaster, The thick yellow chunky stuff is machine cut, hand cut is thinner and not usually as polished. I like the yellow machine cut better.


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

The brightly coloured fabric that they use for tents is good to take back too, looks fab on garden cushions and as a tablecloth.


----------



## Irvine (Aug 4, 2013)

Thanks again Helen for you guidance and great ideas. Much appreciated!


----------

